# New 6030 Premium Series Tractors With Increased Power And Versatility



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

NEW 6030 PREMIUM SERIES TRACTORS WITH INCREASED POWER AND VERSATILITY  

LENEXA, KS (August 17, 2006) — Producers looking for more power, versatility, and superior performance in a utility tracttecor should consider the new 6030 Premium Series Tractors from John Deere. Built upon technological innovations driven by customer focus groups and testing, these are the most productive utility tractors ever built by John Deere. 

"We've done extensive work in refining these tractors to meet the needs of our customers," says Al Mennenga, product manager, John Deere Waterloo Works. "The 6030 Premium Series Tractors are designed for superior performance in a variety of operations with comfort and reliability features to deliver years of productive service." 

The new tractors are available in three models and all deliver more horsepower than the tractors they replaced. Here's the new line up: 

Model Engine hp (97/68EC) PTO hp PTO hp increase (over 6020 Tractors) 
6230 94 hp 75 hp (+3) 
6330 105 hp 85 hp (+5) 
6430 115 hp 95 hp (+5) 


Customers can choose between two John Deere PowerTech engines depending on their operational needs. These are the PowerTech E™ 2-valve engine and the PowerTech Plus™
4-valve engine. 

"The PowerTech E engine incorporates 2-valve cylinder head technology, a standard non-adjustable turbocharger, and a high-pressure common-rail, fuel delivery system," explains Mennenga. "These engines are designed for low hour use and/or light duty applications such as medium PTO work and light cultivation and spraying. They are ideal for rental and governmental agencies looking for an economical tractor to be used in light work situations." 

The PowerTech Plus engine with 4-valve cylinder head features state-of-the-art technology with a variable geometry turbocharger (VGT), cooled exhaust gas recirculation (EGR), and high-pressure common rail fuel delivery. These engines deliver a faster torque rise, increased lugging power, and better fuel economy than the engines they replace. 

"Producers looking for high performance will really appreciate the PowerTech Plus engine," explains Mennenga. "This new technology, tested and used in larger horsepower tractors, will perform for long hours in heavy-duty applications, and is designed to deliver efficient performance in tillage, heavy PTO work, and transport." 

The PowerTech Plus engine can also be equipped with Intelligent Power Management. This efficient system delivers an additional ten engine horsepower on demand when used in non-stationary PTO and transport applications. Depending on performance requirements, this feature allows for additional, useable horsepower when the conditions get tough. 

"Three transmission options are available with the new tractors," says Mennenga, "PowrQuad Plus, AutoQuad Plus, and the Infinitely Variable Transmission (IVT). Our engineers have matched engine/transmission performance to meet the many requirements our customers need in a good utility tractor." The PowrQuad Plus transmission features 16 forward and 16 reverse speeds with a transport speed of 19 mph. This transmission can be used with either the PowerTech E or PowerTech Plus engines. 

The AutoQuad Plus features 24 forward and 24 reverse speeds with a 25 mph transport speed and integrates with the PowerTech Plus engine. There is no clutching between ranges and the transmission automatically shifts up or down according to load requirements. 

Great versatility and ease of operation are the hallmarks of the new 6030 Series Tractors.




IVT is the deluxe transmission with infinite speeds to perfectly match speed and performance with ground and operational conditions. It also integrates with the PowerTech Plus engine and delivers up-to a 25-mph transport speed. 

"For added comfort and convenience, operators will appreciate the new premium cab," adds Mennenga. "We've revamped the interior with a lighter color scheme, a high-tech dash, operation symbols, and controls. Visibility from the cab has been improved whether the operator is looking at the drawbar, on either side down the row, or in front during loader work. We've even added space for a field office computer or refrigerator to keep beverages and sandwiches cool on hot summer days!" 

The right hand console features a completely redesigned look. Ergonomically repositioned controls improve ease of operation and reduce operator fatigue. There are three configurations available depending on the rear selective control valve specifications. The new console also features the CommandCenter, a one-stop location to manage important tractor functions such as hitch adjustment, lights, and hydraulics. 

"We've also put in a new Super Comfort Air Suspension Seat that includes a heated seat cushion to keep the operator warm on cold, winter days," says Mennenga. "The seat and controls have been tested for ergonomic performance and operator comfort and control has been enhanced in the new tractors." 

The hydraulic system on the 6030 Premium Series Tractors has been improved with industry-leading hydraulic flow to the remotes. The oil flow has been increased four gallons to 29 gpm to help operate larger implements with faster cycle times. Rear selective control valves are now available in mechanical or electronic configurations equipped with self-scouring dust covers. 

"An optional hydraulic adjustable center link and hydraulic stabilizer bars allow the operator to adjust such implements as scrapers and box blades on-the-go from the cab," adds Mennenga. "Hydraulic levels can be easily checked in a sight glass to eliminate guess work when making these adjustments." 

A new power assisted shiftable PTO is available on the new tractors. This feature allows operation of a 540E PTO function at 450 rpms lower than the standard 540 setting which saves fuel. This is ideal for mid-power settings and light applications such as mowing, spraying, and spreading fertilizer. 

Other changes include specially-designed loader-ready packages that are factory installed to truly integrate tractor performance with the new 563 and 673 Loaders, a new 48 gallon fuel tank, and silver accent lighting trim rings with a bold front grill lighting effect. 

"With all the improvements made on the 6030 Premium Series Tractors including more power, fuel efficiency, transmission options, and comfortable cab, our customers will appreciate the added value they receive from these new tractors," emphasizes Mennenga. "We're confident that these premium tractors will provide years of dependable service in a comfortable work environment to help producers and operators get more done in the field, on the farm, or at the work site."


----------

